# Last Warning I Have Enough Of Herve Bar & Grill Don't Spam Me



## tree (Oct 16, 2003)

::evil::


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2003)

-EDIT-
Mildly insulting comment about tree removed


----------



## Trip (Oct 16, 2003)

What the...


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2003)

Trip, Trip, it's 'classic tree'!


----------



## Trip (Oct 16, 2003)

No, classic tree wouldn't post something negative...ever.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2003)

Why would Hervé hate the biggest thread on macosx.com when it's been named after him?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2003)

No idea. I'd heard rumors about Hérve == Tree, are they true then?


----------



## adambyte (Oct 16, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 16, 2003)

HeHe!
Maybe he started an anti-thread on Herve Bar & Grill!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 16, 2003)

I dislike repuation of bar and grill for forseen future of macosx life. But love the Apple. What, me worry?


----------



## Arden (Oct 16, 2003)

I wonder what Tree Hinnekins plans to do about it though. 

I really can't see Ed changing the name of the thread after all this time, though.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah, hah. That would be strange "Tree's bar and grill"... wrong sound


----------



## Randman (Oct 17, 2003)

I dunno, the Tree House sounds kinda catchy...


----------



## edX (Oct 17, 2003)

Tree - just exactly what are you threatening? it doesn't make any sense that you let it go for over a year and then start complaining about it. at one point, the whole forum was named herve's bar & grill and you said nothing. the time to complain is when something starts, not after it's been perpetuated. 

sorry my friend. i still like you, but the name isn't going to change.


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

The time to complain is certainly not when it has over 6000 posts in it.

Hey Randman, start a competing bar called the Tree House and see how well it does.


----------



## Randman (Oct 17, 2003)

Heh, wonder if tree would show up for the opening dedication...


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Maybe, but the question is, would he have a large pair of scissors in his hand, or a molotov cocktail?


----------



## Randman (Oct 17, 2003)

Free Stella Artois for every tree who shows up without ordering a Molotiv (sic) Cocktail.


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2003)

I wonder is he subscribed to the thread and getting notified each time someone posts there?  If so we could be getting "spammed" in a round about self inflicted sort of way.

-Eric


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 17, 2003)

Has he maybe been getting a lot of pms about whether or not he's Herve?


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

I sent him a PM just recently asking him for his true identity and a few other questions. Can't wait for a response!


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

Okay, Tree == Hervé and Hervé == Tree.  So stop making fun of him or I will sic the mighty EdX on you foo's.


----------



## Jason (Oct 20, 2003)

arden, you are completely daft sometimes, stop trying to get in bed with the mods/admins


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 20, 2003)

Wait, actually - I could browse herve's bar thread and manually unsubscribe herve's each entry from it. Just unchoosing "send updates". I hope there aren't many of his posts in that thread


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 20, 2003)

There seem to be something really slowing everything down today ... I checked manually herve's threads on the first 10 or 15 pages in the bar threads. None of those had a send email for updates selected. Tired to check every of his posts though...


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tree _
> *::evil:: *




LOL! Hey, >>Want some cheese 
with your WHINE??


----------



## Trip (Oct 20, 2003)

Well...getting back on topic with this thread:

Hervé did bring up a good point. The bar and grill gives us a "lower quality" look if you were to ask me. Although it is so much fun just chatting!


----------



## chevy (Oct 20, 2003)

This is Hervé's bar... and now its under a Tree... that's better for hot summer...


----------



## chevy (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *arden, you are completely daft sometimes, stop trying to get in bed with the mods/admins  *



Sorry if I sound stupid, but my Babelfish does not help me translating "daft" in to a French equivalent. Please help...


----------



## edX (Oct 20, 2003)

daft is something like clueless.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 20, 2003)

Wait, is someone saying me this should be renamed Tree's Bar and Grill?


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Ed: Not quite.

Jason:  I am not daft, and I am not trying to get in bed with you fools (except maybe G ).  Ed already wrote an exposition about Hervé and why he's cool, so I figured why re-write it?  I would just point to it.  But I'll let him take care of that.


----------



## Randman (Oct 21, 2003)

C'mon, arden 'fess up, you're itching to be a mod padawan.


----------



## edX (Oct 21, 2003)

arden, i would argue that 'clueless' is synonomous with the definitons you shared. i'm not saying that's what you are, i was just helping chevy understand the word.


----------



## Randman (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.math.chalmers.se/~hallgren/wget.cgi?daft

According to Webster's... daft

daft \'daft\ \'daft-le-\ \'daf(t)-n*s\ aj [ME dafte gentle, stupid] 1a: 
   SILLY, FOOLISH  1b: MAD, INSANE  Scot  2: frivolously gay  - daft.ly av


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *C'mon, arden 'fess up, you're itching to be a mod padawan. *


 *Damn straight!* 

And I usually use www.m-w.com to look up words, but you can't link to a definition because it doesn't include the word in the URL.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *C'mon, arden 'fess up, you're itching to be a mod padawan. *



From Shrek:
"Oh oh! Pick me! Pick me"


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)




----------

